# help with dosing!!



## kingkano (Jun 1, 2004)

no takers?? lol.

well tests last night show nitrate 10, phos 0, iron 0. so maybe I am starving the plants and the algae is eating up nitrate?

My theory now. 25% water change - with my tap water that should add no more than 1.0 phos - probably .75. Then I will check nitrates, top up to 10 if necessary, and resume FLourish & potassium as per bottle and see what happens.

Good plan??


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

I have heard some in the UK have water like that, test tap water/have it tested to varify just what the N03/P04 reading's are, I am curious.

Throw the phosphate absorber away,you want P04 in the tank, even if it is 2 or 3ppm, that's ok do at least, weekly 50% H20 change that would give your tank N03 & P04 may have to dose a little of each midweek or do another H20 change,
add trace/Flourish 3x a week 5ml each time you will aslo want to add some K2S04/K bump up your C02 a little more, manually remove as much of the algae you can.


----------



## kingkano (Jun 1, 2004)

Cheers for the advice. What the hey I will give it a go. it sounds really hyper hahaha. but your are bound to know what your doin alot more than me!


----------



## JSCTech (Oct 11, 2004)

Wö£fëñxXx said:


> I have heard some in the UK have water like that, test tap water/have it tested to varify just what the N03/P04 reading's are, I am curious.


I test my tap water every now and again out of curiosity. Now use a RO unit for the fish. I get 40-50ppm NO3 and 2-3ppm PO4 and TDS is 480. This is just inside european limits.
I have also made up a test solution, using RO water, with known amounts of each. Results compare pretty well surprisingly.
Oh, I live in Bexley, Kent in England.

James


----------



## kingkano (Jun 1, 2004)

Yeah shockin water eh. My no3 never gets that high. think I got 40 once. but last night strangely it tested as 5, did it several times to be sure. it just varies so much. but the po4 has always been higher, over 2 atleast.

I was going to get an RO unit, but my fishes are fine so I am loathe to do so before moving to a bigger house where I can set it up proper.

Oh I tested those values myself last night as posted above. I will dig out my report again (I got a water quality report from the water company - it lists the max and mins and average values) - and I will post those for your interest. I can post anything off that you like, it lists everything in the water. Doesnt make for very nice reading I must say!!


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Haha you guy's rock, Welcome my UK friends!
If your N03 level is only 5 you will want to add some more at water change and excess will not hurt, and the plant's will consume it,
What you do not want, if for the nutrients that the plants take up to bottom out at anytime during the week...
minimum's and maximum's guess that would be ok, just test your tap on occasion and dose accordingly.
Plant's love N P K light C02 meet those requirments and your set, remember 50% H20 change weekly clean as much algae you can out manually, feed those plant's and watch it grow roud: 

Thanks


----------



## kingkano (Jun 1, 2004)

I'll give it a go  I'll do the change now, remove the bits from canister. Then wait a bit and test nitrate then top it up. Will take the week to test see what happens to nitrate then I know how to dose. I know thats against the method really but hey 

Were you sure with that flourish dose, as the tnak is only 20g. You said 5ml 3x a week, 5ml is usually 60g tank dose once or twice a week 

oh water report, it was on my desk still haha, I need a new one this is slightly out of date. lets see nasty things (but maybe good for me muhahah).

SUPLHATE as so4 = 49.3
magnesium = 4
sodium as NA = 19.9-21.8 (average 20.8)
potassium as K = 2.3-3.7
Magnesium as MG = 3.7-4.4 (average 4)
nitrate as NO3 = 24.8-31.9 (average 27.7)
Phosphorus as P (ug/l) 1466
hardness as ca 129mg
alkalinity as HC03 278-306mg (292 average)
ph 7.2-7.5 (average 7.4 it says) - I guess my reading coulda been 7.2 last night. I have had upto 7.8 outta it. so I guess it does vary maybe pipes affect some things.

Now I bet some of those makes your eyes pop LOL


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

kingkano said:


> Were you sure with that flourish dose, as the tnak is only 20g. You said 5ml 3x a week, 5ml is usually 60g tank dose once or twice a week


Yup I am sure, if it is even moderatly to heavy planted, with good light C02 provided you have the N P K in tact, dose the trace and watch what happens 
Crank up the C02 to 30ppm


----------



## kingkano (Jun 1, 2004)

Cheers Craig. Right step 1 done. 50% change (removed algae last night) removed phos-zorber and carbon. 1 cap of flourish, little bit of potassium. Will measure nitrate in a couple hours and dose accoridngly. Turned the co2 up a little too  See what happens eh!


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

kingkano said:


> Cheers Craig. Right step 1 done. 50% change (removed algae last night) removed phos-zorber and carbon. 1 cap of flourish, little bit of potassium. Will measure nitrate in a couple hours and dose accoridngly. Turned the co2 up a little too  See what happens eh!


Right on roud:


----------



## kingkano (Jun 1, 2004)

Nitrate was between 10 and 20 the next day. So I did nothing. Will test everything again tonight and probably dose the flourish as recommended  So far so good, didnt see much extra algae, did see a bit of extra growth and colour on Ludwigia Repens and my myriophyllum stuff, and that was pearling too. Tank looked very clear too roud:


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Hehe that is sweet news kk...
Keep us informed.. inquiring mind's want to know! roud: 

Thanks


----------



## kingkano (Jun 1, 2004)

Well me of little faith haha. Tested today before I was gonna dose the Flourish again. Phosphates almost gone now, nitrates still steady at 10, iron 0.1 (but iron tests suck right). Plants growing strongly but algae has been pearling grrr... so might have to consider dosing my phosphates (cripes). I got some enema stuff here, how do I go about dosing it?? Or should I do another water change??

Today was meant to be flourish day tho  lol


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Then up your P04 of macro days, I would not hold alot of faith in those test kits, remove as much algae manually as you can...
might need to find you some dry ferts.


----------



## kingkano (Jun 1, 2004)

Ok so dose some enema on the days I do my potassium is that right? 

That bein the case might try find some potassium phosphate. Sure I saw it somewhere. So today just add flourish like normal and add the extra phos 2moro I suspect. It might work out well in that I only need to top up phosphate towards end of cycle. Also perhaps when algae is beaten, it might balance out (maybe its using the phos). shrug.

I've been removing algae whenever I see some. And did a little replanting today. definitely strong growth roud:


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Yeah growth should be getting good..

You have 3.6wpg on that tank...keep a close eye on your tapwater till you get a good feel for it, you will not hurt the tank to over dose a bit on the KN03/P04/Trace with high light C02 injection.

I can write you up a schedule is you need it....


----------



## kingkano (Jun 1, 2004)

hmmm ok, keep that in mind. Yeah you seem to be good with schedules lol, so if you got a minute to throw one together I'd like to see it roud: :icon_bigg 

Will dose some phos, potassium tonight and check nitrate is still up. After dosing the flourish the red plants seem to start pearling shortly after. Make anything of that??


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Hello KK
Sorry it took me so long to get back to you, been rather busy with "Stuff" roud: 

Ok here goes..

For a 20gal

Day1) 50% H20 Change, Dose 1/4Tsp KN03 1/16Tsp KH2P04 1/16Tsp K2S04
Day2) Dose trace 5ml & 1ml Iron
Day3) Dose 1/4Tsp KN03 1/16Tsp KH2P04 1/16Tsp K2S04
Day4) same as day2
Day5) same as day3
Day6) same as day2
Day7) Reset and start over

Or

Day1) 50% H20 Change dose 1/2Tsp KN03 1/2Tsp KH2P04 1/2Tsp K2S04
Day2) 10ml Trace & 1ml Iron
Day3)Nothing
Day4) 1/2Tsp KN03 1/2Tsp KH2P04 1/2Tsp K2S04
Day5) 10ml Trace & 1ml Iron
Day6) Nothing
Day7) Reset start over

You may or may not have to tweak amounts here and there to suit your tanks needs depending on what you are growing, how heavy planted the tank is, fish load etc. with the chart I have made for you by adjusting the amounts, but not the frequency in which you dose, be dilligent and disciplined, Keep tank as clean as possible.

Also take into consideration what is in you're tap water and adjust accordingly.

Thanks


----------



## kingkano (Jun 1, 2004)

No worries there mate, I wasnt too fussed as I got an idea what I will dose now. That schedule is very interesting. Do I understand right that day7 IS day 1 also?? or day 7 is a dead day do nothing before day 1 change everything. 

I wulda thought you does iron and traces on the day you water change. well definitely I should. my tap water has tonnes of nitrate, phosphate. over 3ppm potassium and plenty of so4 (50 so I doubt I should ever dose that). So I already dose all that in the change. But it would have no iron and probably very little traces??

I'll prolly change it round slightly. And as you can see dosing so4 wouldnt be good, nitrate & phoshate I may need to we'll see. Potassium definitely and always have. 

Sorry I dont mean to sound like I am slappin ya back lol. Thanks for the schedule as it gives me a idea what everyone does and whats a good idea, so I can fiddle now


----------

